

How Google Glasses, Indoor Location, & Mobile Shopping Can Save Retail - dpryan
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2013/03/15/how-google-glasses-indoor-location-mobile-shopping-can-save-retail/

======
dougk16
If you roughly break down my purchases between leisure and utility, the former
is the only one for which I will always go online. Even if I don't have domain
expertise (let's say a stereo system), I'll basically just sort the list for
the right combination of popularity and price, click away, hope for the best,
and usually be satisfied.

When it comes to utility purchases though, I want to be in a small, niche
store, talking to an expert, handling the good in question, even if it means
something of a drive.

The classic example of this is the mom-and-pop hardware store. Rarely it seems
is there the town without one, even if there's a Walmart or Home Depot a block
away sucking the soul out of everything else. Going to Home Depot with any
kind of question, I feel like I'm one of the ghosts against an advanced pac-
man player...then when I finally catch an employee, they often can't answer
the simplest of questions.

